# Brazil, IN-Fluffy 8Y M Stiff Back Legs Good Nature



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15258259










This boy has a nice fluffy coat, hence the name. He was found as a stray in the country and is older, has some arthritis in back legs but is very good natured. Why would anyone get rid of a pet when he needs them? We would guess his age to be around 8 but he does well and would do better if he could have some meds for his joints. i

Clay County Humane Society
Brazil, IN
812-446-5126
[email protected]


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

rural area - not many adoptions at all! 

this is a very rescue friendly shelter to work with, and I can get him to at least Chicago!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

please help!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

putting him back to the top and hoping there is someone out there for him


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

FROM [email protected]

Any ideas for Fluffy, the GS you posted for us? He is good boy but older and would love to get a spot for him so if you can come up with something, let me know, please. He is nice dog as far as temperament,did have some skin irritation but vet gave him meds and is better.


Have a good holiday. Blessings to you always


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

They are very rescue friendly and would likely drive the first leg of the transport. 

I would be very happy to give a donation to a reputable rescue that could help him.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Are there any (paid) transports going through the area. Are there any rescues in the area that could take or at least cross-post him. Some better photos would definitely help. He must be a very nice dog of the shelter kept him this long. OK angels, let's try to find something for this boy.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Thank you so much! I don't think we have any paid transports but we have many volunteer transports every weekend through Indiana. The shelter will drive the first leg of the transport. Unfortunately, there is only one VERY small GSD rescue in IN that is several hours away at least. We can easily get him towards Chicago Though!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Brazil, IN-Fluffy 8Y M Stiff Back Legs Good Na*

Update:

There is a person that is interested in a long distance adoption. Rosemary (The shelter volunteer ) was very happy and took him to the vet to be checked up before she sent him off, and found out that he is HW+ . Rosemary is willing to have him treated at the shelter vet at her own cost if the adopter or a rescue will still commit to him. The vet confirmed that he is probably approximately 8 years old, and also gave him something for his arthritis (I am not sure what). 

I am not sure if the private adopter will still be interested or not, but I will update this when I find out. 

Also, I requested he be tested with other dogs, and he is fine with other dogs.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Brazil, IN-Fluffy 8Y M Stiff Back Legs Good Na*

I plan on getting him tomorrow for a private adopter. Will update.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Brazil, IN-Fluffy 8Y M Stiff Back Legs Good Na*

Great news! Please keep us posted!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Brazil, IN-Fluffy 8Y M Stiff Back Legs Good Na*

VERY HAPPY ENDING -- FLUFFY IS WITH HIS NEW FAMILY NOW


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Brazil, IN-Fluffy 8Y M Stiff Back Legs Good Na*

Fantastic!


----------

